# diy sights on ott frame



## boomslang (Jun 22, 2018)

Experimenting w/ott frame I like but 'seems aim point is a bit low and left of frame tip...Anyone found success w/drilling a small hole near the tip and installing something for a sight? - soft bendable metal?

Thanks for any ideas...&#8230;&#8230;...


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

There was a guy who did something with a flexible rod a while back.

Also Metrograde Goods did some sight experiments.


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

Я купил пару китайских рогаток с прицелами. После некоторой проверки прицелы были сняты. Я не вижу в них никакой пользы. Вам просто нужно выбрать точку отсчета, соответствующую вашей рогатке, и вы попадете туда, куда хотите!


----------



## Talaman (Sep 13, 2019)

Love your profile picture Valery! VERY clever.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Valery said:


> Я купил пару китайских рогаток с прицелами. После некоторой проверки прицелы были сняты. Я не вижу в них никакой пользы. Вам просто нужно выбрать точку отсчета, соответствующую вашей рогатке, и вы попадете туда, куда хотите!


Translation:

bought a pair of Chinese slingshots with sights. After some verification, the sights were removed. I do not see any benefit in them. You just need to choose a reference point corresponding to your slingshot, and you will get where you want


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

This is a Chinese fork that I switch handles on. It is my daily shooter. It came with plastic mount laser, which I know was a gimmick when I purchased it. It also came with interchangeable fiber optic sites, which worked but was confusing to learn how to use. So I cut nail and rounded over the edges as my sight point. It can be adjusted useing a set screw. Ive never had any issues with it tearing my bands. Im very accurate with this fork.

There is a thin clear plastic aiming reference guide you tie on with your bands, Ive never used it but would be easy to make.

Let me know what you come up with.

good luck


----------

